# F.E.A.R. Supported Resolution Problems



## Grey410

*Anyone know if FEAR supports 1920x1080?  I can't seem to find anything on it.  I can get 1280x960 but nothing higher.  Same problem with some other games.  I have an X1900XT 512mb.  Maybe I'm just being a noob and missing something.  *


----------



## Burgerbob

Thats as high as it goes. It doesnt work very well on my 1440X900, it is all stretched out.


----------



## tweaker

Well, you can assign a custom resolution by editing these lines in the "Settings.cfg" file.

"ScreenWidth" "1280"
 "ScreenHeight" "1024"


Not that I recommend running F.E.A.R. in that resolution.


----------



## gamerman4

Go here.... 
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Monolith Productions\FEAR
open up "settings.cfg" with Notepad
You should see these two lines somewhere
"ScreenWidth" "####"
"ScreenHeight" "####"
just put the resolution that you want within the quotes.
For 1920x1080 it would be this....
"ScreenWidth" "1920"
"ScreenHeight" "1080"

Just make sure you avoid going into the FEAR settings and changing the reoslution because since its technically not on the "supported resolutions" list, it will revert to the highest res supported....


----------



## Grey410

gamerman4 said:


> Go here....
> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Monolith Productions\FEAR
> open up "settings.cfg" with Notepad
> You should see these two lines somewhere
> "ScreenWidth" "####"
> "ScreenHeight" "####"
> just put the resolution that you want within the quotes.
> For 1920x1080 it would be this....
> "ScreenWidth" "1920"
> "ScreenHeight" "1080"
> 
> Just make sure you avoid going into the FEAR settings and changing the reoslution because since its technically not on the "supported resolutions" list, it will revert to the highest res supported....



*Thanks it worked.  I'm getting about 30-185 FPS @ 1920x1080 with AAx2, AFx8 and everything else on max.*


----------



## WeatherMan

wow  nice fps  

Maybe you could do a fraps benchmark and post a screeny of the results so we can see the averages and everything ?


----------



## Grey410

*Zero Hour*



Bootup05 said:


> wow  nice fps
> 
> Maybe you could do a fraps benchmark and post a screeny of the results so we can see the averages and everything ?


*
I can maybe tomorrow.  I'm trying to figure out Zero Hour now.  Any ideas?  Can't find the system config file.  I fould a game cfg file and it had a res in it which I changed but nothing changed in the game. *


----------



## fade2green514

yea, some games only offer a certain select amount of resolutions... they'll supports the standard for a 19" LCD since those seems to sell quite often though... lol duno how many support the highest resolution of a 37" monitor, since those aren't purchased on a normal basis, and are a little bit less common...


----------



## gamerman4

As for Zero Hour:
try this I already answered it, it should work
http://www.computerforum.com/58504-screen-resolution.html


----------



## Grey410

gamerman4 said:


> As for Zero Hour:
> try this I already answered it, it should work
> http://www.computerforum.com/58504-screen-resolution.html



*You my friend are the bomb diggity.  Thanks a lot.  *


----------

